# Problem beim Erstellen der Jar File



## FabianK (2. Jul 2007)

Nabend,
Eins vorweg: Habe mich heute selber einem J2ME crashkurs unterzogen, evtl ist das Problem eher ein "kleineres", bin aber für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Es handelt sich um diesen Quelltext:
http://bf.monis.ch/prog/java/midp/f_user_interfaces.html

Wenn ich mir die dortig angebotene jar file dieses testprogrammes runterlade, kann ich es auch problemlos auf mein Handy (w810i) transferieren und ausführen.

Nun wollte ich mich selber mit der Programmierung beschäftigen und habe mir das EclipseME 1.7er Plugin geladen, die Emulation mit den Devices läuft insoweit auch.
Nur wenn ich eine jar datei mittels der EclipseME eigenen exportfunktionen erstelle, und diese auf das Handy transferiere gibt das Handy die fehlermeldung "Operation ist fehlgeschlagen" aus.

An dem vorhanden quelltext kann es nicht liegen, da die angebotene jar datei funktioniert, mein Fehler liegt folglich beim Erstellen der jar Datei.



Ist irgendjemanden ähnliche Problematik schon einmal über den Weg gelaufen?

Mit den Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten in der jad file habe ich insoweit auch schon etwas rumgespielt, die einzige veränderung die ich erzielen konnte,war lediglich, dass er die jar als ungültige anwendung abgetan hat 

Ich hoffe, dass sind genug Informationen, und irgendjemand hat nen ratschlag für mich.

Schonmal danke fürs lesen 

mfg,Fabian


----------



## The_S (2. Jul 2007)

wie schaut denn dein JAD aus?


----------



## FabianK (2. Jul 2007)

Guten morgen

Der Inhalt der jad Datei:

MIDlet-Version: 1.0.0
MIDlet-Vendor: Midlet Suite Vendor
MIDlet-Jar-URL: neuertest.jar
MicroEdition-Configuration: CLDC-1.1
MicroEdition-Profile: MIDP-2.0
MIDlet-Name: neuertest Midlet Suite

Wenn ich das ganze mit sun toolkit direkt emulieren will, kommt folgender Fehler:

com.sun.kvem.midletsuite.InvalidJadException: Reason = 22
The manifest or the application descriptor MUST contain the attribute: MIDlet-1

Soll ich nun daraus schließen,dass der jad Datei ein Attribut fehlt? 

mfg,Fabian


----------



## The_S (2. Jul 2007)

joa, das MIDlet-1 Attribut.

_Anwendungsname_,_pfad-zum-icon_,_start-klasse_


----------



## FabianK (2. Jul 2007)

Besten Dank 

Dann sollte das nun hinhauen 

mfg,Fabian


----------

